# The Shockey Bow is shipping



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

If you have been waiting the new "Jim Shockey Bow" is shipping..........................


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Very nice bow!
Should be a real seller!:smile:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one sweet bow! I am a big Jim Shockey fan. I may have to put that on the wish list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Tech Stuff*

* Mass weight: 4.3 pounds.
* Axle to Axle: 35 inches.
* Brace height: 7.75 inches.
* Draw weights: 60, 70 pounds.
* Cam: New Velocitec Cam.
* Draw lengths: 28”, 29”, 30, 31"
* IBO speed: 320 fps.
* Limbs: Bi-Flex composite limb, film dipped finish in Realtree Hardwoods 
* Cable Guard Straight mounted carbon.
* New Alpine Decelorator string stop.
* Sight window 8.25” single plane window with JS Series medalion. 
* Pocket: VX Pocket Mounting System. 
* Riser Color: matte black
* Grip: One piece rose wood lazer engraved JS Series.
* Let-off: 80%


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh boy, I cannot wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully they will be available in lefthanded right away, the 3D season is right around the corner!!

Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

*I get mine*

on Tuesday but i am a righty I will have to check on the lefty for you.........


----------



## Dalama (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

whats that bow cost right now


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

Surely there must be some sort of mistake. I only see draw lengths down to 28". What is that all about?

I trust my life on a 27" draw. :shade:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Jim Shockey series bow? 

Wouldn't that kinda be like a Chuck Adams series Muzzleloader?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

*We are about promoting the outdoors*

and shooting a great bow and now Jim is shooting a bow as well and we welcome him.........


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Draw lengths*



NorthernMN said:


> Surely there must be some sort of mistake. I only see draw lengths down to 28". What is that all about?
> 
> I trust my life on a 27" draw. :shade:


They are available with the Mini-velocitec cam at 26-29". Just hit the "BUY NOW" button, and it shows you the options for draw lengths.

This is an awesome looking bow that will be great for hunting out of a blind, as well as looking great on the shooting line for tournaments.

I can't wait!!!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

*Just go to the on line store*

WE HAVE THEM IN THE MINI CAM AS WELL :mg::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

*here you go*

Jim Shockey Signature Series Yukon Mini Velocitec Cam 26-29" Item is available. 
USD$ 830.53 


Hand Option 
Choose a Hand Option1: Right Hand Only2: LH: Left Hand 
Draw Weight 
60#, 70# 
Choose a Draw Weight67: 60#, 27"/28"77: 70#, 27"/28 






Shipping Notes:
US Shipping Only 


Previous Product | Next Product


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

Yea that is one sweet looking bow.....

Maybe Julie will buy me one for all my support.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Maybe i'm missing something. Of all his shows i've seen, i've never seen him shoot a bow. Maybe it's a black powder bow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

*Just go to our website*

ans you will see Shockey harvest several animals with a great bow while he is promoting the outdoors.....if you are not promoting the outdoors you are hurting the outdoors. think about it there is lots of great products out there.

Don't give the haters more ammo. for there fight we all have to be together and support the outdoors as a hole.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

*Stop and see the Shockey Bow At Paris TX*

I will have the booth set up by 900 Friday morning at Paris TX


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

*I got mine WOW*

I also got to pay with one all weekend .....All I can say is WOW


----------



## nwmulie (Jan 15, 2008)

Saw one in person in Oregon this weekend. Nice looking bow. Seemed very well put together,& very quiet. I've been considering an Alpine for a while & this one is looking pretty good.


----------



## RonS. (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. thats my kind of spec's nice bow. does it come in 65% letoff, and how much speed loss with the smaller cams. Ron.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

now doubt a good looking bow, and I'm sure its a shooter if its made by Alpine Archery. :amen:


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> Jim Shockey series bow?
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like a Chuck Adams series Muzzleloader?


That is what I was thinking...guess we will have to wait for next season to see...I bet my life on it and so can you

Good looking bow all the same...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

superbuckeye said:


> Jim Shockey series bow?
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like a Chuck Adams series Muzzleloader?


lain:


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

I love Jim's show, but I agree he doesn't push archery hunting that much!


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bow hunting has always been something he loved done is what I heard. Also he took a Rino with his Alpine archery gear. Anyone that sets a goal to shoot that many animal with a muzzeloader doesnt have as much time for what might also be a passion. Hope he can get back into the woods with his archery equipment.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

188 Inches said:


> I love Jim's show, but I agree he doesn't push archery hunting that much!


I think you will be seeing Jim bowhunting a little more now that he's got a little taste of archery heaven (aka Alpine Archery)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

*I know you will*

This year on his show ................


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice looking bow is it a big company that produces these bows?


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Alpine has been in the archery game for quite a while. I shot one back in 95 and I shoot one today!
Quality product and a great looking bow.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*YES indeed*



Rinaldo2 said:


> Nice looking bow is it a big company that produces these bows?


Alpine just celebrated their 20th anniversary making world class bows and archery accessories. Not too many of them can claim 20 years and still going, and growing strong!!!! They have been a leader, and innovator in many aspects of the archery game since the beginning. 

Check out the website at www.alpinearchery.com

Rob:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

superbuckeye said:


> Jim Shockey series bow?
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like a Chuck Adams series Muzzleloader?


Ha ha wherer do you put the powder pellets at??? :darkbeer:


----------



## bowdoctor 1 (Aug 14, 2004)

mine shipped today ups says tue 21st eta


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like Shockey as well - but I've never seen him shoot a bow - let alone kill anything with one??? Kinda weird to have a hard-core muzzleloader guy as your spokesperson for a bow isn't it????


----------



## bowdoctor 1 (Aug 14, 2004)

Got it yesterday
WOW very nice

easy set up easy to tune
28" 60lbs CXL150 300grs 309fps
28" 58lbs CXL250 345grs 284fps

Got to love it


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

*Yes a very nice looking bow and*

they shoot great.............


----------

